# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Upstate New York in April

## B964

Appleseed. History and Marksmanship.


Range:  Private Range

Address:  7305 Donovan Rd. Auburn New York

Website:   None

Range Fee: None  

When:  April 18-19 2009   and    July 11-12 2009

Camping Available:   Primitive free camping on site. Can camp Friday evening as well.

Hotels: Yes, numerous, check Auburn, NY listings

Directions: From Auburn, take State Street (Hwy 38) north to Turnpike Road (Hwy10 B). Turn left on to Turnpike Road and go approx. 5 miles to Donovan Road. Turn right on Donovan Road and go approx 2 miles to 7305 Donovan Road. The driveway to the range will be just past the driveway at 7305 on the left.

GPS Coordinates: Latitude: 42.971001  /  Longitude: -76.649951

State Laws to be aware of: (Disclaimer: we attempt to tell you the most important ones, mag size etc. but you are required to check for yourself) No out of state unlicensed pistols. Check State Laws: http://www.oag.state.ny.us/

Range Rules: No loaded firearms on the range unless on the firing line and load command has been given. Numerous other rules, TBA in the Safety Briefing. 

Capacity: 100 

Maximum Shooting Distance Available: This range is capable of 300 yards. If attendance exceeds 30 shooters we can rotate the line and will have 25 yard only distance.  

Contact for more information: NY@APPLESEEDINFO.ORG or 607-727-9282

Registration link: April 18-19 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/216885711
                          July 11-12 http://www.eventbrite.com/event/216887717

----------

